# Anyone stayed at Camping Torremolinos?



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Cannot find a review on the system and wondered what it is like. 

Seems close to the airport so may have some noise and wondered about access as our m/h is quite tall.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes i have , only in winter though and we didnt care for it simply because of all the trees it was hard to get a sunny pitch, you will probably be glad of the shade at this time of year, i think they call the Guy Paul he speaks excellent English, infact i think he is English. The airport is near but the noise is not too intrusive.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

We stayed for one night in September last year. Did not like the location surrounded by busy roads and a fair trot to the front which was not too impressive. I suspect we never found the main area.

It was not a good site for a dog, very few prople on it but is handy for airport.

It was not cheap but ok for one night.


----------

